# Suggestions for my phased approach



## splitz (Jan 28, 2008)

So I think I've figured out how I'm going to piece together the HT. I'm going to reuse some old stuff I have lying around the house, and buy just the front speakers, projector, screen, and tactile transducers for now.

*Goals*
1. Crystal clear fidelity 
2. Outstanding picture quality
3. Stay on budget of $5000-6000 (final total for equipment)

*Room Description*: Dedicated theater room that is 21' x 11' room with a seating area of 14'7 x 11'.

*Existing equipment*Receiver: JVC RX-8000VBK
Center & Rear: Bose AM-7
Sub: Klipsch KSW-100​
Eventually I will replace this equipment to match the new stuff:

*Suggestions requested for**Audio Transparent Screen:* I'm looking for a fixed 92" screen that complements the projector ($500 budgeted)
*Projector:* I'm thinking of the PT-AE4000 ($2200 budgeted)
*Front Speakers:* This is where I'm having the hardest time. At what price point does the law of diminishing returns kick in for fidelity? I'm willing to spend a decent amount of money here, but how much it enough, and how much is too much? I know that's really vague, so let's use the Axiom M60 v2 Floorstanding Speakers at $1k/pr as a starting point. I don't really want to spend that much, but if they are 50% better than the Polk TSI300 at $500 a pair I would consider it.
*Tactile Transducers:* I'm going to get Berkline 40088 because of the small space, and I was quoted $125 per seat for factory installed mini-Butt Kickers. Would two Aura Bass Shakers perform better than a single mini-Butt Kicker for less money? I want what I experienced at the WWII Museum in N.O. Sharp, crisp tactile sensation that drew me into the action.​
Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I've been going around in circles trying to get everything together.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

$500 might be low for a finished screen but you can DIY with material from Seymour AV.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Axiom makes fantastic Speakers and it would be money well spent. I am not sure how well it would match up with a Bose Acoustimass Center Channel and Surrounds however.

If the Axiom's are more than you want to spend, I would also look at PSB's Image Series. They are available for excellent deals from Saturday Audio and DMC-Electronics. An example is the Image T45 which is available for 479 (MSRP 749). Truly a lovely Speaker that is quite accurate.

As far as Tactile Transducers go, I really do not have much personal experience with them so will not make judgement on that which I really do not know about.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Agreed, I had missed that part. I'd budget a new center. You want your front 3 matching.

I'm not a huge fan of Polk unless you only feel comfortable buying from the Big Box store. Check out Aperion, SVS, Elemental Designs for internet direct companies that make great floor standing speakers with matching center. Would you consider Bookshelves for your fronts?


----------



## splitz (Jan 28, 2008)

*Eugovector *Thanks for the tip. I'll do some research on how to do a DIY screen with Seymour AV material. I wasn't necessarily considering the Polk or the Axioms, just using them as a frame of reference to establish cost to performance. I totally agree that the front 3 need to match. That is the ultimate goal, but perhaps I should accelerate the purchase of the center and get all three now.​
*Jack *
I don't imagine what ever front speakers I purchase will match the AM7s well. That T47 does look like a great speaker, how would you compare the sound quality to the Axiom M60?​


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As far as comparing the 2 Speakers, the M60 will play lower. Perhaps a closer comparison would be with the Image T55 or T65. These would be closer in spec to the Axiom's and would still cost less. The PSB's and the Axiom's are accurate well made Speakers. I have never listened to them in the same situation so I cannot really compare the 2.

If it was me, I would go with the T45's for 479 Dollars and use the savings over the Axiom to purchase the matching C60 Center Channel and B25 Bookshelf for Surrounds. Without question, this solution would be far better than using one great pair of Speakers with the Bose's. It would certainly bring you far closer to your stated goals than trying to match Tower Speakers with the Acoustimass.

I would put the Bose on Craigslist and put that money towards tactile transducers or any other part of your HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## splitz (Jan 28, 2008)

Jack - It's hard to argue against your logic! 

The T55's would be $90 bucks more at $569 and would be in black to match the C60 at $279. Putting me at $848 for the 3. The problem is the C60 is too large to fit behind my screen (I have about 7" from the back of the screen to the back of the wall).

This brings me back to my original question on another thread *"does an audio transparent screen significantly help the sound staging?" *

*If not, then would the imaging sound better if it is mounted above or below the screen?*

It also puts another question on the table: *How important is it to match the rears with the fronts and center?* I could get the B25s for an additional $269. They are a little big, and may be awkward to hang since they have to go on the side walls using brackets to aim them forward (there really isn't a back wall to mount them to in the seating area). I would consider the S50s, but I'm concerned that the odd shape and placement may make the bi-polar speakers sound funny.

T55, C60, B25 combo at $1097 + S&H - AM7 $ recoup does sound like a pretty good plan. Especially since I'll probably end up saving on the cost of a perforated screen that I didn’t budget enough for anyway!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If using behind a Screen, ideally your Center Channel should be at the same tweeter level as your Front Left and Front Right Speaker.

As to matching your Surrounds, I find it to be important. However, it is not as crucial as your Front Stage (Mains, Center Channel) matching. Also, you could choose a smaller PSB than the B25 is size is that much of an issue. 

Definitely selling your Bose AM-7 would help to accomplish your goals and will yield a better HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## owlfan12000 (Jul 2, 2007)

You might check out this deal at Visualapex. It's not the Audio Transparent Screen that you are looking for but it might be worth looking at.

http://www.visualapex.com/projector...?chPartNumber=PT-AE4000U_092pkg&MFR=Panasonic

PT-AE4000U projector with Vapex 92in screen and components package

Package Includes:

* Panasonic PT-AE4000U
* 2 Pack of HDMI 25ft Cables
* 92 in. Fixed Frame Screen
* Dust Cover
* Universal Projector Mount
* Digital Video Essentials-NTSC


Now Only $2,362

Here is a screen review - http://www.projectorreviews.com/blog/?p=576&preview=true

The comments at the bottom are worth reading because they discuss the possible tradeoffs with higher quality/cost screens.


----------



## splitz (Jan 28, 2008)

John - that's exactly the deal I was going to use!

Ok, maybe I'll forgo the transparent screen and just do what most people do...put the center above or below the screen. Now the question is, above or below?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

splitz said:


> John - that's exactly the deal I was going to use!
> 
> Ok, maybe I'll forgo the transparent screen and just do what most people do...put the center above or below the screen. Now the question is, above or below?


I'd go with whichever get you closer to ear level, which should be below.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

For speakers, you've got to remember that the diminishing return thing is a curve, not a series of steps. 
Between $500 and $100 speakers, the curve is still pretty steep. Once you've sunk the money into a pair of main speakers, your probably going to live with them for a while. Get something that you'll enjoy, not regret.


----------

